# 3/4 inch bronze nut



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a 3/4 inch bronze nut in my collection. I picked it up in London (ish) about 1995. It came from a very famous ship. I came off the ship during in a major fit.

Any ideas? If you ask a questions, I will give you an answer, yes or not.

The correct answer... a free pint!

Stephen


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

Well. Judging by the chisel scar it didn't want to make a bid for freedom.
Bronze nut. 3/4 inch. Pump impeller retaining nut?
HMS Belfast?


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

QE2 it had a major refit in 1996

"QE2 was treated to a further $18 million refit in 1996. Works were undertaken in Southampton’s King George V dry dock – the final time QE2 would use the facility before its closure. The refit concentrated on completing work outstanding from the 1994 refurbishment, as well as general touch ups."






QE2 History


QE2 History A new Cunard liner When the Boeing 707 entered commercial services on the North Atlantic in 1958, the era of the Ocean Liner entered <a href="https://www.chriscunard.com/qe2/qe2-history/" class="more">...read more »</a>




www.chriscunard.com






Is Southampton London(ish)


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

A very famous ship? 
Well it's unlikely to be Denholms or HAL.
You picked it up in 1995, this means the ship was not launched after 1994
London(Ish) is a piece of string. Could it be Gypsy Moth?
Chisel marks indicate a degree of experience, could be deck work on a tanker.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

It's from a Sluice Valve on the Titanic.............TMac crossed the threads, hence the chisel marks.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Engine Serang 2 said:


> A very famous ship?
> 
> London(Ish) is a piece of string. Could it be Gypsy Moth?
> .


Yes, Famous.
Gypsy Moth in the right 'ball park'.

I guess it might be Stout!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

makko said:


> It's from a Sluice Valve on the Titanic.............TMac crossed the threads, hence the chisel marks.


Yes, the chisel marks are important, but from from the 'T'. Not from the ER.


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Stephen J. Card said:


> I have a 3/4 inch bronze nut in my collection.
> 
> Stephen
> View attachment 686428


A nut in your collection. Stephen, I don't want to sound harsh but I believe there are two nuts in tour collection. Get out a bit more and take up a new hobby, drawing or painting perhaps. All good Stationers have a good line in Paint by Numbers.
All a part of life's rich tapestry.


----------



## Almoffat (Mar 10, 2015)

Curry Sark?


----------



## Almoffat (Mar 10, 2015)

Damn autocorrect - Cutty Sark


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Curry Sark, pillau rice a couple of onion bajji and 3 pints of Cobra and a good night was had by all.


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

I believe it was the mv Vistafjord aka Saga Ruby.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Almoffat said:


> Damn autocorrect - Cutty Sark


Bingo!!!!! Yes, CUTTY SARK. I went down to Greenwhich and the CS was having some restoration. Huge pile of the fastenings off the frames. One of the shipwright have me one. 

The little nut sits on my desk... paperweight. 

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Engine Serang 2 said:


> I believe it was the mv Vistafjord aka Saga Ruby.


Not this time.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Another 'paperweight'. How about this item. Brass of course. What is it and from what ship? Shown with the Cutty Sark 'nut' to give you some scale.
Stephen


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I think the nut belongs to this guy.

A pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel sticking out of his zipper. The bartender says, “Hey there’s a steering wheel sticking out of your zipper," to which the pirate exclaims “AAAAARRRRRRRGH, it’s driving me nuts!!!"


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL! Good one. I have just sent it out for the morning's joke. Thanks!


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Anything to do with the binnacle?

BW

J


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

It looks awfully much like a bath plug, even down to the taper, but it's too big.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

jmcg said:


> Anything to do with the binnacle?
> 
> BW
> 
> J


Nope, but you find one near the binnacle.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

makko said:


> It looks awfully much like a bath plug, even down to the taper, but it's too big.
> Rgds.
> Dave


Yes, too big for that. The photo is misleading, the sides are uniform, no taper. The dia is 3 3/4 inches. (or 68mm.)

Stephen


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Correction ball for compass - 1 of 2 situated on the binnacle?

BW
J


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Nope. You might also find it on the fosc'le or under.


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

Does it have Scales?.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry, nothing to do with scales. Could be useful though.


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Fire hydrant blank,


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

BINGO!!!!!  

The lower part of the cap has been through the lathe and removed. The bottom given a piece of green felt. The cap now becomes a chartroom weight. This particular one came from the s.s. ROTTERDAM. The Third Mate gave it to me on her last Holland America voyage.

I have seen them with the full cap, but the bulb has been removed. It is then used as an ashtray!


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Scotch Boiler (Sep 18, 2011)

From the binnacle area....when they fiddle around with magnets while adjusting the compass.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Scotch Boiler said:


> From the binnacle area....when they fiddle around with magnets while adjusting the compass.


Guess what, magnetic or 'standard' compass, with correctors etc all ships still have it... even the EVER GIVEN!


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

No kidding, are you trying to tell me that a big modern boat full of microwaves, electronics, differential engines and sky dishes has the same guidance system as a pigeon? I think not.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Engine Serang 2 said:


> No kidding, are you trying to tell me that a big modern boat full of microwaves, electronics, differential engines and sky dishes has the same guidance system as a pigeon? I think not.


There will be FOUR magnetic compass on board these new boats. The standard compass up above the bridge. There will be a SPARE. In addition, if two lifeboats there will be two compass. So... four of them.

BTW in this photo I can't see the hydrant on the monkey island. Can see two of them outside the wheelhouse


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Standard Compass - 20,000 TEU EVER GIVEN.... the funny black thing...with square balls!!!!! Even the 'deep draught' signal flying from the mast. Rules are Rules!!!!


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

I thought Lord Kelvins balls were ferrous and not brass.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

rogd said:


> I thought Lord Kelvins balls were ferrous and not brass.


Yes, soft iron. The brass piece was a cap for a fire hydrant. On modern ships the 'balls' are like 'boxes'. Heavens, does everything have to looks like a TEU!!!!


----------

